# 3d marble cutting with avid cnc pro?



## karmasutra (Dec 2, 2020)

Do you guys think the Avid cnc pro can handle marble (nema 34 + water cooling + 4th axis) OK?

Also what is the best program to get accustomed to? Fusion- aspire- etc etc

Thanks!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

The main issue is that you need diamond tooling, and lots of water.
And 3D carving stone will likely take 10x longer than carving wood, which can already take many hours.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Here is a link to how it was done on an Avid. My CNCs first bath.


----------



## karmasutra (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! I think that settles it, its gonna be an avid cnc pro. Size pending ! Decided on going with fusion360, seems very intuitive. Its gonna be a while but I cant wait to make stuff from timber, brass etc.


----------

